

Show HN: Barcode Scanner via MMS - xur17

Text a picture of a barcode to 508-401-SCAN (508-401-7226), and you&#x27;ll get product information &#x2F; a picture of the product.<p>I built this last night using Twilio&#x27;s MMS api, Amazon&#x27;s Product API, and python&#x27;s zbar library. Also works with Google Voice.
======
girinambari
When we have barcode most of the cases we have item with us, isn't it? Then
what is the use of getting the product information? May be doing price
comparison on top of this would be real game changer in my opinion.

~~~
xur17
Good point. It returns the price from Amazon so you can do a price comparison
- the product information is mainly there so you can quickly make sure it
returned the correct product.

The main use case I see is to quickly lookup a product's price with a dumb
phone (or a smartphone if you don't want to install an app). It also sends
back a link to the product, and the title of the product.

------
ASquare
Would be awesome if you could set up a quick landing page with this so people
have somewhere to go vs only this post

~~~
xur17
I absolutely agree. I wanted to get a MVP out the door quickly. I'll put
something together this weekend.

~~~
ASquare
Awesome - its cool idea for sure

